

How does Etsy manage development and operations? - dclaysmith
http://www.quora.com/How-does-Etsy-manage-development-and-operations

======
moxiemk1
We're really proud of having a low-friction deployment process at Etsy. Today,
even one of our board members, Fred Wilson, deployed code:

<http://twitter.com/#!/fredwilson/status/36122482490482688>
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/allspaw/5436215259/>

